# How long do you think I am going to wait???



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

My pygmy does were bred the week of Jan.20th. Both does came into heat on Jan. 23rd and was running with the billy Jan.20th.
I keep track of my girls heat cycles and they have a 5 day heat and then have it again the following month close to the same time as last month. 
Well I did not see any signs of heat from them in Feb.,March,April or May. They are pregnant Im very sure of it. I havent changed anything in there diet so they could be just fat. Both does are going to be first timers.
Please help me figure out how close to term they are. Any advice given I will take!
I hope my pics show up ok.
Thanks so much,


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 24, 2011)

I have not had a first freshener yet, but from what I read, you are in for 150 days.  So if you are pretty sure they were bred around 1/23, then they would be due the week of June 20th....

If I have been reading right.

BTW  - Nice bottoms, but how about some views from the side, their heads, etc.  We love to look at goats


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I have not had a first freshener yet, but from what I read, you are in for 150 days.  So if you are pretty sure they were bred around 1/23, then they would be due the week of June 20th....
> 
> If I have been reading right.
> 
> BTW  - Nice bottoms, but how about some views from the side, their heads, etc.  We love to look at goats


Officially due dates are 150 days...but they can go from 145-155...sometimes with a little more variation.

What breed are they?

If you could post some pics of them from a 'top' view that really helps me see the 'bulge'  

They are pretty girls from the rear though!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

Here is a picture of Binky on May 11th 2011





And here is Blu fall 2010





Both my girls are Pygmys.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

I would say that Binky is definitely preggers  

Blu, I'm gonna say is most likely as well.

Congratulations and have fun waiting!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

Thanks! Its so hard to wait.. It seems like its taking forever. I have vaccation bible school with my daughter June 20-24th so I hope they wait for me. It goes from 6:30-8 so Im hoping that my does will wait for me to be there.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> Thanks! Its so hard to wait.. It seems like its taking forever. I have vaccation bible school with my daughter June 20-24th so I hope they wait for me. It goes from 6:30-8 so Im hoping that my does will wait for me to be there.


They like to go when you're not around!  

I have 1 due tomorrow...don't think she'll be having it tomorrow though :/


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

aww bummers..I have a kidding stall ready for her. When should I put her in it? Should I put blu in with her when I start putting her in?


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> aww bummers..I have a kidding stall ready for her. When should I put her in it? Should I put blu in with her when I start putting her in?


You're gonna want separate stalls for each of them.  There is a thread on here about kidding stalls...just search for it.  You can make some quick, tear down type of kidding stalls fairly easily.

I try not to put mine into the kidding stall until I'm sure that eminent delivery is here.  If you're not sure what to look for I would put them in the stall at day 143.  And since it's gonna be warmer temps then I would let them out when you're there with them so they can enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

Here's the Kidding Stall thread I was talking about


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> willowbreezefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks! This will be my first time having goat kids myself so this is all new for me. Someone told me to put them together since there really close so there is no stressing the other one out if its serperated.? Idk though? 
But I will read that thread!
Thanks again!


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

willowbreezefarm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can get 'attitudes' and 'friendships' can become strained as the time nears.

My goats seem to want 'Uncle Rocky' our wether when their time is near.  He's their buddy until the 'last stage' and then they don't want any other goats near them.

If you can set up your kidding stalls so that they are side by side with a 'wall' that allows them to see each other that will probably help ease the stress...or they may not care  that they are separated because they want to be anyway.


----------

